# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  ASIMO (Advanced Step in Innovative MObility), humanoid robot, Honda Motor Co., Inc., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Honda Motor Co.

Home Page - asimo.honda.com

honda.co.jp/ASIMO

youtube.com/@asimo1028

facebook.com/ASIMO

twitter.com/ASIMO

ASIMO on Wikipedia

Avatar Robot, telepresence robot

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jul 21, 2006

----------


## Airicist

ASIMO fell down

Uploaded on Dec 8, 2006

----------


## Airicist

Honda's Asimo robot gets faster and smarter in human makeover 

 Uploaded on Nov 8, 2011




> Honda demonstrate the revamped Asimo robot, making the childlike machine run, hop around as well as serve drinks to show how the humanoid is now smarter and even more agile

----------


## Airicist

ASIMO robot next-generation unveiled! - 2014 Humanoid Robot Show 

 Published on Jun 7, 2013




> Honda Robotics Unveils Next-Generation ASIMO Robot
> You're looking at Honda's brand new ASIMO robot, which was just unveiled today in Japan. While the new ASIMO's appearance is similar to the version of ASIMO that we've come to know and love, there are some key differences inside that promise to make this generation more autonomous and capable than ever.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 29, 2014




> ASIMO has found a new home ...
> the happiest place on earth!
> 
> ASIMO, the world's most advanced humanoid robot, stars in its very own high-tech stage show in the Honda ASIMO Theater in Innoventions, located inside Disneyland Resort's Tomorrowland.
> 
> Science comes to life in Say 'Hello' to Honda's ASIMO, a 15-minute live show featuring the revolutionary humanoid that has captivated audiences across the globe. The newest attraction in Innoventions, this engaging and educational presentation paints a picture of how humans will someday benefit from a robot assistant like ASIMO.
> 
> As guests enter the Honda ASIMO Theater they are introduced to Honda's robotics program and learn how the power of dreams and the determination of Honda engineers led to the development of a humanoid robot capable of the remarkable feat of walking like a real person.
> 
> ...






ASIMO on LIVE with Kelly and Michael 

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> The world's most advanced humanoid robot Honda's ASIMO makes his North American debut on LIVE with Kelly and Michael!!

----------


## Airicist

Honda's Asimo robot shows off new moves

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> The latest version of Honda's humanoid robot visits New York during the International Auto Show. Asimo has learned new skills, including sign language. But when will he speak like Siri? Honda's ASIMO makes his North American debut on LIVE with Kelly and Michael!!

----------


## Airicist

Newest Honda ASIMO Robot Moves Like A Human 

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> The Asimo edition can run briskly, climb stairs with ease, dance like Travolta, kick a ball and jump up in down in what can only be described as a robot tantrum.
> 
> The 4 feet tall, 115-pound robot now features five dextrous fingers on each hand with force feedback sensors. As we saw in its first North America demonstration on Wednesday, ASIMO can pick up a sealed container filled with orange juice, unscrew the top, pick up a paper up with its other hand, pour the juice and carefully set both cup and container back on the table.

----------


## Airicist

Raw: Obama Plays Soccer With Japanese Robot 

 Published on Apr 24, 2014




> President Obama briefly played soccer with a robot during his visit to Japan on Thursday. The President has been emphasizing technology along with security concerns during his visit. (April 24)

----------


## Airicist

ASIMO demonstration in Miraikan, Tokyo 

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> Demonstration of ASIMO in Miraikan (National Museum of Emerging Science and Innovation), Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> The Humanoid Robot ASIMO was developed to operate in the same environment as us humans. ASIMO currently works as a Science Communicator in Miraikan.

----------


## Airicist

ASIMO busts some moves! 

 Published on Jun 27, 2014




> The Miraikan Science Museum in Tokyo has the Honda ASIMO robot on permanent exhibition and gives demonstrations several times a day. ASIMO is capable of some amazing motion performance like fast running, jumping on one foot, etc.

----------


## Airicist

Asimo robot runs, hops and uses sign language 

 Published on Jul 17, 2014




> The latest evolution on Honda's iconic white android, Asimo, combines athletic running with a delicate and dextrous touch


"World’s fastest humanoid robot learns sign language"

July 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Honda's new Asimo continues world tour in Europe 

Published on Jul 17, 2014




> The latest version of the humanoid robot is faster and smarter.

----------


## Airicist

Honda showcases new version of their ASIMO robot 

 Published on Jul 16, 2014




> The latest generation of Asimo robots built by Honda which has been unveiled today, July 16 2014. Pub workers and baristas could face an uncertain future after Honda unveiled a talking robot which can open and serve drinks. Asimo is the world's most advanced 'humanoid robot' with Honda first starting work on it in 1986. The latest generation Asimo has improved intelligence, enhanced hand dexterity and can run forwards and backwards, climb and descend stairs, hop and even jump. Asimo, which stands for Advanced Step in Innovative Mobility, will even recognise the faces and voices of multiple people speaking simultaneously.

----------


## Airicist

European Launch of the ALL-New ASIMO & UNI-CUB ? 

Published on Jul 16, 2014




> Video commentary includes Large Project Leader ASIMO Development, Satoshi Shigemi - Senior Chief Engineer Honda R&D and Vikki Hood - Corporate Communications Manager, Honda Motor Europe.

----------


## Airicist

All-New ASIMO Conceptual 

 Published on Jul 19, 2014




> The All-New ASIMO, which Honda hopes in the future will able to help people in need, incorporates several significant advancements over its predecessors. These include improved intelligence, enhanced hand dexterity (enabling it to open a bottle and pour a drink or express sign language), as well as the ability to run faster, run backwards, climb and descend stairs more smoothly, hop and even jump.
> 
> The advancements take Honda another step closer to creating a robot for practical use in the home environment, or wherever assistance is required.
> 
> Also making its European debut at the event was the UNI-CUB ? (beta), a new personal mobility device that features Honda's omni-directional driving wheel system and utilises balance control technology amassed from Honda's extensive research into bipedal humanoid robots.
> 
> ASIMO was first introduced to Europe in 2003 at a scientific symposium entitled "From High Tech to Intelligence -- The Challenge of Humanoid Robots" held at the Technical University of Darmstadt.
> 
> Since then, ASIMO has travelled throughout Europe with a tour which has included many prestigious scientific and robotics events. It is also used extensively to inspire young people about science and engineering, attending events such as the Science Picnic in Warsaw, the world's largest public outdoor science event, and the Greenlight for Girls event in Brussels, to inspire young women to consider a future in maths, science, technology and engineering.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Asimo - Robot plays with a ball




Asimo - Robot brings drinks




ASIMO - the dancing robot

Published on Jul 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Honda's Asimo: the penalty-taking, bar-tending robot 

 Published on Aug 4, 2014




> Auto Express' Mat Watson meets Honda's robot Asimo in Brussels, where he plays football, dances and serves a drink!


Article "Honda's Asimo: the penalty-taking, bar-tending robot"

August 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ALL - New ASIMO Synced Dance Demo - Honda Robotics 

Published on Aug 6, 2014




> ALL - New ASIMO Synchronized Dancing Demonstration.
> 
> ASIMO (-pr: awe-shi-mow) is a humanoid robot created by Honda. Introduced in 2000, (ALL-New ASIMO - 2014) ASIMO, which is an acronym for Advanced Step in Innovative MObility, was created to be a helper to people. With aspirations of helping people who lack full mobility, ASIMO is used to encourage young people to study science and mathematics.

----------


## Airicist

ALL-New ASIMO Ascending & Descending Stairs Demonstration: - Honda Robotics 

Published on Aug 15, 2014




> ASIMO (awe-shi-mow) is a humanoid robot created by Honda. Introduced in 2000, (ALL-New ASIMO - 2014) ASIMO, which is an acronym for Advanced Step in Innovative MObility, was created to be a helper to people. With aspirations of helping people who lack full mobility, ASIMO is used to encourage young people to study science and mathematics.

----------


## Airicist

The ALL-New ASIMO - Hopping On One Leg - Honda Robotics 

Published on Aug 26, 2014




> ASIMO - Hopping and Jumping
> 
> Watch as The ALL-New ASIMO demonstrates impressive dexterity when hopping on one leg. The change from one leg to 2 leg (full hopping) displays a smooth and seamless transition through a half circle.

----------


## Airicist

All New ASIMO - Drink Delivery - Honda Robotics 

 Published on Sep 8, 2014




> ASIMO's size  allows efficient operation freely within human living spaces,  overall, making ASIMO people-friendly. When designing ASIMO; Honda Engineers studied the reach of the ASIMO's hands and its squatting position to access things, such as doorknobs, light switches, electrical outlets and other things in the daily life environment. The location of ASIMO's elbows and shoulders is also dictated by the normal height of desks and workbenches. This allows ASIMO the most efficiency when performing such tasks as delivering drinks.?

----------


## Airicist

Honda ASIMO Explained: Japan Robot Dance Off, UNI-CUB demo and More 

 Published on Sep 30, 2014




> This time John Daub and Joseph Tame go on location to Honda's headquarters and Welcome Plaza in Tokyo to play with ASIMO. Yes, we have a dance off, race, penalty kick shootout and more!
> 
> But this episode also dives deeper into Japanese robotics.
> 
> Description
> 
> Japan is in the center of robotics.
> Robots have been a hit in manga, anime and popular culture for a long time (ex/ Astro Boy created in 1952) and Japanese are very accepting with the technology.
> Honda envisioned thier humanoid robot over 30 years ago as the ultimate personal assistant and in 2014, they've taken a very close step to making that vision a reality with ASIMO.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Honda unveils all-new ASIMO humanoid robot 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> The all-new ASIMO is the latest generation of Honda's humanoid robots and it’s making its UK debut next week. Report by Sarah Kerr.

----------


## Airicist

Honda Asimo dancing with girl

Uploaded on May 5, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Merkel makes friends with dancing, jumping robot on Japan visit 

Published on Mar 8, 2015




> German Chancellor Angela Merkel makes friends with a disco-dancing, pogo-ing and football-playing android robot during her visit to Japan.

----------


## Airicist

The future is here feat. Asimo by Honda
May 1, 2015




> Directed and Edited by Dan Taki
> Conceptual idea and Sound Design by Dan Taki
> 
> //Music by:
> Chrome Sparks - The Meaning of Love
> 
> //About**:
> The purpose of this video is to showcase the functionality and the technological revolution of Honda's robot, Asimo.
> The film is a non-commercial, non profit film, that is only produced for artistic purposes, with the aim to showcase the astonishing and impressive robot, Asimo, in an aesthetic and beautiful frame.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honda Using Experimental New ASIMO for Disaster Response Research"

by Evan Ackerman and Erico Guizzo
October 2, 2015

Article "Honda Developing Disaster Response Robot Based on ASIMO"

by Jason Falconer
July 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Song of Asimo

Published on May 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

ASIMO, the most advanced human robot

Published on Jun 20, 2016




> You won't believe what ASIMO can do. The robot joins us in the studio to show off brand new features.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honda reportedly retires the iconic Asimo"

by Devin Coldewey
June 28, 2018

----------


## Airicist

ASIMO 20

Nov 2, 2020

Article "Honda's cute robot friend Asimo turns 20"
Asimo's come a long way in 20 years, and the Japanese automaker doesn't plan to call it quits any time soon.

by Sean Szymkowski
November 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

ASIMO Honda Welcome Plaza Aoyama 2022 1/3

Feb 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Thank you Asimo!

Aug 8, 2022

miraikan.jst.go.jp/resources/archives/asimo.html

----------

